# 2016 Copake Swap?



## scrubbinrims (Apr 15, 2016)

I've been thinking about the Copake swap all morning and what I missed out on...anybody going to feed us some photos?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for... here you go Chris. Random photo's of Copake, bikes & Cabers.


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2016)

... and some more, with absolutely rhythm or reason, except that I may be developing a taste for high wheelers.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2016)

5.30 am waiting in line


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2016)

I ran into a cabe member bicycle face he was guarding this all wood bike


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2016)

there was a little bit of everything here,great swap!


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2016)

...and finally.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice pics there mister j


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2016)

.....


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2016)

....


----------



## kermit (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures.... Will try to be there next year.. as said for 5 years!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 15, 2016)

tech549 said:


> there was a little bit of everything here,great swap!
> 
> View attachment 305494
> 
> ...



Just curious you happen to know what the price was on the hextube and the Colson bullnose? And thanks for posting pics.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Just curious you happen to know what the price was on the hextube and the Colson bullnose? And thanks for posting pics.



I know he was asking $2900 for the bullnose,dont know on the hextube!the only thing I saw on the hextube was  a sign it said please don't touch! no price thou


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 15, 2016)

I REALLY need my bike "fix" now! Ann Arbor is 9 days away....Seems like forever. Thank you for the pictures, some really cool bikes there!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 15, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I know he was asking $2900 for the bullnose,dont know on the hextube!the only thing I saw on the hextube was  a sign it said please don't touch! no price thou




Asking $2600 on the hex tube silver king


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2016)

It was a great day at the Copake swap meet! Biggest turn out for vendors ever! And I think I set my record for sales. 

Thanks to all those who helped push my truck into the meet. And those who helped with the alternator. 

  Catfish


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 15, 2016)

Absolutely an amazing day! Catfish, BriRi, Dean, Sam, Paul , Glen , Curtiss, Bill Smith, Dave Toppin, I saw Reed, Bikewhorder, Bikeyard,  and more. Said Hi to most. Sunburn and bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2016)

Uggh!
As much as I appreciate the photo's, It just makes me feel the tremendous regret of not being there to absorb it all myself.
The weather, bikes, and enthusiasts, all looked fantastic!


----------



## kos22us (Apr 15, 2016)

i would have bought that sheep staring at the camera, wonder how much he was      

looks like there was a good mix of toc stuff there and quality stuff in general


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 15, 2016)

Very Nice! If it was anywhere near me, I would be broke and happy now! Cheers to all the vendors and buyers!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone here owns this delta tail light?


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> View attachment 305714 Anyone here owns this delta tail light?
> 
> View attachment 305713




Paul Genaro.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool thanks


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2016)

oh there were some quality parts on that table between ed and paul


----------



## Handyman (Apr 16, 2016)

Darn..................  Looks like I missed a great time ........................  But, I did what I had to do and now have a new grandson !!    Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 16, 2016)

The weather was great and the field was full. Tons of amazing stuff. Copake never disappoints.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2016)

we


Handyman said:


> Darn..................  Looks like I missed a great time ........................  But, I did what I had to do and now have a new grandson !!    Pete in Fitchburg



well pete nothing but joy when it comes to grand children,congrats


----------



## Handyman (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi tech549, Agree 100%.............new grandson was delivered just as the Copake swap was starting, this has to be some kind of omen !!  Tried my best to get my son to consider naming the new little guy"Copake" but the idea just wouldn't fly.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyone know how much the Alex Moulton bike was leaning against the trailer that say's De La Fleur a la bouche?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 16, 2016)

I was well behaved, my only purchase/trade was this Iver Johnson hub that came from Curtis of Phily. And Thanks to Dean for the Pocket mirror !

  On another note, Jim Huntington  was there . For the East Coasters that know him, he was instrumental in getting the Copake Swap going. Was nice to see him there.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 16, 2016)

thanks every one for the great pictures of bikes and parts .i will be taking pictures at memory lane for us cabers to of bicycles and parts and whizzer bikes .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for all the great photos!!!!


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 16, 2016)

Anybody know who had this bike? name number?


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 16, 2016)

Found it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2016)

tech549 said:


> oh there were some quality parts on that table between ed and paul




We try.


----------



## Barto (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, thanks to all who uploaded the photos for all of us.  I live in the top center of CT and didn't know how close I live to Copake until today. While on a day trip to Great Barrengton and Kent, I was in an antique shop asking if they had any old bike parts.  She said, not a one, they are all at the Copake show some 25 miles down the road.  Well, based on the location (app 2 hrs from my home) the beautiful drive and the great photos I will be there for the next show.

Got Brimfield coming soon but not all that many bikes there, based on where I live, where and when is the next swap?

Thanks all,

Bart


----------



## Barto (Apr 16, 2016)

One last question,  anyone have any info on the side car (manufacture, year, condition, asking price)?

Thanks again,
Bart


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Darn..................  Looks like I missed a great time ........................  But, I did what I had to do and now have a new grandson !!    Pete in Fitchburg




Good for you, Pete - congratulations!!

It was good seeing all you guys again.  I had a great day - don't ever remember better weather for the swap, the frigid start notwithstanding.  Managed to purge a van full of stuff and came home with one bike.  Heck, I might have even sold Brian a Buick!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> Anybody know who had this bike? name number?
> 
> Oh, that's Nick's bike - he checks in here - I'm sure he'll get back to you.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2016)

Great time for me on the East Coast & Copake Swap & Auction for me ... Great running into the cabers & beyond - some whom I met & others I finally had a chance to meet - Great weather the warmest for the year & best for the Copake Swapmeet in recent times - HUGE turnout @ the swapmeet on Saturday & a great 25th year for the Copake Auction itself - I found many hidden treasures that I needed over the close to week I was there with great memories once again ... I hop to visit again soon - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

